# Cleaning aluminium cam covers



## jimtee (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi People, 
A newbie to Detaling World, and to detailing too, I have a detailing problem and would like advice.
I have an old Ferrari 308 that I am cleaning up and the problem lies with the cam covers, which are Ali and have a smooth surface finish though not highly polished. The covers are soiled and stained. I have degreased them and tried some Ali wheel cleaner, including Wonder Wheels, but cannot remove the stains. I've also tried using Scotchbrite pads and while I have had a fair result I am still left with some staining. I am now considering using Alubrite, available from Race Glaze or Ali-Clean from Frost. I am not over bothered about the finish as long as it gives a clean shiny surface free of stains which can then be protected from future staining.
Do any members have experience of using these products on Ali cam covers or have any other suggestions as to products I might try. I want to do this work in situ and am not wanting to strip out the covers for bead blasting or whatever.
I do know that a member with a Ferrari 348 has used Alubrite on his engine as I came across a thread in DW using Google The thread refered to a friend using Alubrite on his 348 but did not give any detail. The friend was refered to as 'Westy'. If anyone recognizes this thread perhaps they would make contact.
All suggestions will be welcome and I thank you in anticipation for reading the thread and posting replies.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

If you can't clean perfectly, why not apply red wrinkle paint?


----------



## jimtee (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for the suggestion. I had in fact thought about applying a paint. It would however be difficult to do the 'back bank' of the vee (v8 eng). If I could keep it close to original it would be easier I think!! Thanks again.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I stay in Houston so will be nearby. I have a decent selection of kit but note britemax twins which is the obvious one to try... there's a group buy on them just now in the group buy section of the forum. I have steel wool and metal polish which I've used on exhausts to good effect if you at to borrow some to try. I might be able to pop round one evening if you like...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you don't want to mirror finish them I'd use wire wool and autosol


----------



## jimtee (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks very much for your very kind offer. I may take you up on that depending on what I get out of the forums. I'd not heard of britemax twins and googled it. There was a chap used it on an ali filler cap and it turned out exceptionally good. So that may be the way to go. Thanks again.


----------



## jimtee (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the suggestion. You may well be right. I've seen britemax twins used on a filler cap and the end result was excellent. I was kind of hoping that the alubrite would be a spray on wash off that would give a very light etching. I'm hoping someone has tried it and can give me a pointer. I don't want to make a mess of the covers using too strong a chemical. So may be polishing using one product or another will be the solution. Have to say I was impressed with the result the Britemax Twins produced. Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You have a PM. Just realised you are not in US so ignore part of it !

Metal polish is metal polish, this is a different approach which I know works.


----------



## jimtee (Jul 3, 2012)

Mark, thanks very much for your help with this, much appreciated. Regards, jt.


----------

